# New Silver Betta



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

Really cool coloring, where'd you find him?


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I was just about to ask the same thing, lol. Very nice! ;-)


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

whoa! thats cool!! i agree, where'd you find that gem!?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow love the color!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I never saw a silver one before, where did you get him?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very very beautiful. Same question, where did you get him?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, where did you get him?? lol


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

thats one beautyful fish, love the metalic colors, where did you get him?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!! Awesome!! I will repeat it one more time: Where on earth did you get him!?!:-D


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

He/She isn't answering :[


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I think they don't want too.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Hmm I'd love to know where they got it. I've never seen a silver betta before.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope we didn't scare him/her off! lol


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

wow thats cool! where did u get it?
ps. im not saying its not real but once in another forum they post a picture of a SUPER GREAT betta but it turned to be photoshoped  im not saying this one is im just sharing it with all of u !
LOVE UR BETTA


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry for the delayed response! I lost internet connection. I got him at PetCo in Orange County Calif. His name is Monroe. They had SO MANY gorgeous ones there! The picture doesn't do him justice, he's so beautiful in person. I'll try to take a better one.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, I would ask where you got him, but it seems i've been beaten to it. : ) But I LOVE his color! I want one!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, lol you already answered the question. Good rule of thumb, always read all the pages before posting : )


----------

